# Roadrunner E-Mail not deleting from server



## JCross2007 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a roadrunner e-mail that I receive on my phone and I was wondering how to get it to delete e-mails from the server when they are deleted on my phone. Right now I am using aqua mail and really like the app but cannot get the e-mails to delete from the server. Thanks!


----------

